

Building Backbone.js apps with Backlift part 1: Views and Templates - colevscode
http://gun.io/blog/Building-Backbone.js-apps-with-Backlift-Views-and-Templates/

======
nchuhoai
It'd be really interesting for me to know how many companies/larger projects
have been build on top of Backend-as-a-service. I can understand the use case
for simply storing passwords etc., but I'm really wondering whether you can
create a complex product on top of them, though I am biased as a full-stack
developer

~~~
camus
Well , the good news is there are open-source baas libraries one can install
on his own server, and they are fully testable. I would use a baas for a quick
prototype , where the client is built first though , so there are some use
cases. But again , there are a lot of script you can get that are production
ready , with a RESTfull interface , ACL and user management , mongodb backed
so user can upload to gridfs etc ...

------
warfangle
Backlift seems to be a proprietary implementation - your app runs on their
servers.

Am I correct in this assumption? Can you not run your own implementation, e.g.
rails?

And dropbox integration before git integration...?

~~~
colevscode
You're correct, Backlift isn't set up to let users run their own backend.

------
bjhoops1
This is really cool. Question: what are you using behind the scenes to smash
the properties in the yaml file into your index.html? I didn't see anything
explaining this (unless I missed it).

~~~
Jacob4u2
I believe this is handled by Backlift:
[http://backlift.github.com/docs/basics.html#backlift-
variabl...](http://backlift.github.com/docs/basics.html#backlift-variables-
and-the-configyml-file)

------
colevscode
OP here, If you're seeing an "unexpected error" when creating a project, we
apologize. We're having an issue with our dropbox worker process. We're
working on it.

~~~
colevscode
Ok, thanks to Dropbox support it looks like we're back up!

------
pplante
The website doesn't work correctly on my Android (JB4.2.2) browser. I can see
the page background with a lot of scrollable space, but no text or header.

------
junto
Spelling mistake on the front page of backlift.com: "...Bakbone.js...., to
name a few".

